# my JD-B with TF.com sticker



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I dont know if I ever posted pic's of my 1936 B. I bought it from my BIL, his Dad bought it new in 36. The only part missing is the radiator shutters. After a knee surgery on my R-knee the doc said stay home two weeks and dont work. I didnt work, I just refurbished the Deere.
I like the "TractorForum.COM" sticker, I like just the letters. Thanks


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I never noticed the sticker before....:dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice decal placement Bailey! Better get some air in that rear wheel!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

tractor beam said:


> Nice decal placement Bailey! Better get some air in that rear wheel!


 actually the wheel is ok, but the tire IS low, has had a slow leak since I had them mounted new.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bet that motor sounds like an istrument when it's running!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

tractor beam said:


> Bet that motor sounds like an istrument when it's running!


 yes, it does sound good, engine has never been worked on,except for a 500 dollar carb. I was amazed at how easy it steers and drives. I want to get it inside this winter and buff it and polish it. I painted it four years ago(i think) and never have polished it.
old engine go's pop---pop---pop, I love it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Got any videos on you tube of it running?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

tractor beam said:


> Got any videos on you tube of it running?


 No, I never have tried that, I will do that this winter, after this car project is done.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We had one when I was younger. Sure am trying to get a hold of another some day. It;s just a matter of time you know!?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Love those old John Deeres! Your's is the same age as both my mom and dad!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Seem's like every time a good deal comes along,it's to far away to make a deal possible. Like you said, it's a matter of time, one will come along.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Around here, folks who sell them, think they are a magical retirement fund for them to never have to work again, at the age of 30.:lmao: I might just have to travel to the Midwest or just pony up, when the time comes.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

drbailey keeps a Ford N buried in his yard!!
.


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

someday I would like to have an unstyled JD tractor.Maybe after I get my H finished I can get one to play with..I like it!


----------

